# Weed cause anger?



## Sampson (Nov 1, 2009)

So me and my friends were talking the other day, and my one friend was saying how he realized he needs to be smoking weed because when he doesn't hes the biggest di*khead.  Well after we talked all about that I really sat there and was thinking how I realte to that as well.  When I don't smoke my anger is bad but when I smoke I'm pretty good, yes I sometimes I get angry, but I don't act how I do when I don't smoke.

I sat there thinking about it, and then I remembered how couple years ago some people in my family were saying how I need to stop smoking weed because its bringing out my anger and helping it/making it worse.  


Now I've always had a pretty bad anger issue, and I do try to work on it to get it better and I can say it has got better since I was younger but it is still there.  Its not like I'm angry just for the hell of it either, its I get pissed quick, when I'm angry everything else will get to me quicker so I get pissed more, sometimes if I'm angry and like yelling at someone cause they got me angry I say some messed up things etc.  

So I was just wondering does smoking weed give you anger?  Is there anyone here that can really tell me if it does or doesn't?




Also I do hope I didn't just make me seem like a real tool bag, because I am not.  I just have my moments like everyone else, its just I explode differently.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 1, 2009)

Anger follows any addiction.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Sampson 

Any drug will work towards a gain or inflame an already problem.

You have the already problem and all it takes is a stimulant to fire that baby up.

We all have anger, it just takes us as a sole entity to control it.

Some can stem the embers that start the rage, some are willing to fan those embers with no outside help.

When you learn to turn the other cheek and turn your back on things that rouse your anger, then it is you wearing the champion crown and not your anger.

One day you will understand what I am typing.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, what HIE said!  Avoid conflict.  We all know where it resides .  As somebody somewhere once said, slow to anger and quick to forgive.  Smoke lots of mj, hang out and laugh with us here :hubba:


----------



## Alistair (Nov 1, 2009)

Well said, Art and HIE.  I used to be angry all the time.  Then one day I realized that I was angry because I was being stupid. In recent years, I've learned to think of reasons not to be angry.  I find that often times, it's a decision to get angry or not.  

Regarding weed and anger, some people might smoke too much, and as a result are irritable.   I know that if I'm all stoned out and feeling slow, I tend to be irritable if I find myself with people asking me questions and what not, that I'm not in the mood to think about.  In other words, if I smoke something that makes me retarded and I don't feel like talking, then I'm better off alone.  Now, on the other hand, if the pot I smoke rends to wake me up and put a smile on my face, then I'm not likely to be irritable.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I'm not so sure I'd put a lot of weight into my familys assesment of my anger issues.  Maybe you were just more willing to express your true feelings when you were stoned. Maybe you really have valid reasons to be angry with them - only you know. But now the issue is how to accept the feelings without giving away your bliss. It's not what we think it's how we act on those thoughts that defines our life experience and relationships. 

I keep my distance from those who make me feel bad about myself. I accept that they never will change because what they are doing works for them.... it preserves their self image. It's my job as an adult to define and preserve my self image without harming others. That last part often gets overlooked when family strives to preserve the status quo. 

On a side note - my family preferred me stoned.... I remember getting caught with weed when I was about 16 and my step mother said "well at least she doesn't drink".... hahahahaha.


----------



## Sampson (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses.

I do try and stay away from the people you make me feel bad about myself, and luckly its not a whole bunch of people who do it.

The biggest thing that I am not liking with my anger is me and my girlfriend with fighting.  I seem to really see most of my anger happen then but at the sametime I have it with other things but I handle it a lot better.  But the anger issue when its dealing with me and my gf is were it seems it gets hardcore.  Actaully the reason I made this thread was because of a arguement me and my gf go into. 

Let me inform all on what happened so you guys understand how the anger is.

Me and my gf have been together for 1 year and 8 months.  In the beginning of our relationship everything was perfect, rare arguments all that jazz.  Well through sometime we started to have the typical couple fights.  Then it started to get to a point were we argued so much with each other and breaking up back and forth, but we always came back because we love each other deeply.  Well were both at different schools and everynight we have our nightly talk before we go to bed.  Well it was her birthday the other day and she went out to some party and I had no problem with that.  She got drunk and called me and was being a drunk person.  Well I was out with my friends and I was like alright well let me go because I can barely hear you and everything, well she flipped and all so we got off.  Later on that night we talked (she was sober now) and she was getting mad at me cause we didn't get to have a nightly talk on her bday.  Then she started to say that I ruined her birthday.  Now she has always been telling me in past arguements that I ruin stuff, so this isn't the first time ever hearing this.  When I heard it I got hurt cause I can't believe how I can ruin so much stuff when I didn't do anything!  So I ended up snapping and I started to yell on the phone telling her how she hurts me from her always telling me I ruin stuff and all this, I called her a moron and idiot (but to me and my friends those words are like a joke with us, but to her its not and I forget cause me and my friends laugh at it) Eventually during the fight I said were over with because of all this fighting keep on happening.  Also because I said she hasn't change the issues she has (blamming me for everything) So now were still broken up, talking kinda but everything is all confusing.  Her family hates me now because they see her crying and they right away think this is all me and everything, yes it was me in some way, but at the sametime I wasn't calling her because I wanted to cool off, so she kept calling me yet they thought it was me calling her when I wasn't.

When my anger gets boiling I always seem to black out and don't recall at all what I say.  So I know I said some stuff but can't say what cause I have no idea. 

What do you guys think I should do to handle my anger to help her and me out?


And before I get someone saying, your to young to know what love is, I may not be 30 in age or haven't been dating this girl for a long time, but I knew this girl since she was 9.  She has always been there for me, but at the sametime she has hurt me.  So I know this is love because you get that feeling when your with that person, and you know you would do whatever for that person need be.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 2, 2009)

It takes 2 to argue .  
It takes 2 to argue.
It takes 2 to argue.
Smile.  
Laugh.  
I'm serious :hubba:.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't get angry often. esp. when high. When i toke...which is a lot. I gain the patience of Job. I'm so much more tolerant, calm, focused, and of the firm mindset that nothing is gonna bring me down. Even on bad days there still pretty good.
I find maintaining this attitude makes it so when others are mad at me (which is rare) or in a foul mood...they relax around me and become more rational and more open minded. I just simply accept people for who and what they are...if a butthead...i just recognize thats who they are and nothing i do or say  will ever change it. 
I also have a good talent at making most people at least smile. Even the most hardened witch i can gett to smile and be a lil more friendly.
When i do get angry i take a step back...get my emotions under control then re-approach the problem,.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 2, 2009)

Sampson said:
			
		

> When my anger gets boiling I always seem to black out and don't recall at all what I say. So I know I said some stuff but can't say what cause I have no idea.


 
:holysheep: I don't think this has anything to do with pot. Please seek real help in the real world.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 2, 2009)

Yo Ho Sampson,

     I'm not going to tell you that it is all the fault of your youth, No-sir, but I would like to share some thoughts that I have picked up on while reading your post.

1. Her family see's her crying. HMMmmm maybe she does feel like her heart  is breaking.

2. You indicate that she has always been there for you, Are you really being all that for her ?

3. Her Birthday, perhaps she feels it was ruined cause you being the joy of her heart wasn't there.

   Perhaps you might consider rethinking your moves, and here is why. 

   When you love someone you tear down many of the barriers that we all have a tendency to put up, and in doing so we remove what we were using to protect ourselfs. We are now sorta vulnerable. It is easy to not understand your mates language (men are from mars and women are from venus) , and in a flash one side or the other often mis-understands something said, or maybe even the reason it was said,  and the next thing you know BOOOOMMM !!!!  It is like a bomb just went off between the two of you.

 Myself, I would look to you as a man to understand that we are not born speaking each others language fluently you know ?.  So you must take the step that is truly necessary. You take the lead, and you must be a tower of strength for her. Remember though that strength is not a bully, nor does it condemn, but real strength seeks ways towards peace, it bolsters love. You must build her up, and never tear her down. I may get into trouble with this comment, but I always understood that women were to be protected, never shamed or yelled at. 
 As for your getting angry, I would recommend you sit down some time,  and list out all the reasons that you can think of that cause you to feel angry.
 The trick is then to tackle them one at a time so that you are not over-whelmed by them. Handling them one at a time gets them dealt with and you move on. Simple as that.

 Who controls who ?  I mean does your anger control you to the point that you say or do something monumentally stupid, or do you have a death grip on your own anger ? 
 Once you can master dealing with your own anger then you will be a lot more prepared to help your lady with hers, that's why you need to take the lead my man.

I will keep you close in thought my friend, and thank you for allowing us the privilege of trying to help, I hope that this does.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 2, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Sampson,
> 
> I'm not going to tell you that it is all the fault of your youth, No-sir, but I would like to share some thoughts that I have picked up on while reading your post.
> 
> ...


Thank you KK. I sincerely think you should be Knighted into Sainthood...errr, however that works I can only hope my path will cross with someone who is at such peace with themselves and the world.  BK


----------



## Sampson (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone again for the replies.  I am not angry at any comments that was said, I'm open to hear anything even if your going tell me I'm a psycho idiot who needs help.

KK.  Yea her family does see her in pain on how things are going with us, but they don't exactly know what is going on.  Thats one thing I hate with her family hating me because they see her crying but they don't know what is happening.  They seen her cry 3 times, but 2 of those times were because she did something and was apoligzing for what she did, but her family just by passes what she is saying, and just goes by shes crying and on phone with me, so it has to be my fault.

She has been always there for me and I have been at the sametime to.  Both of us had some very sadding (if thats a word) things happening to our lives when we were younger to now almost.  So we both have been there to comfort ad help each other.  

And her birthday, shes not mad that I couldn'tbe there, she understands I couldn't because of money (were about a 4hrs plane ride, about a full day or more of driving distance). Plus she got for her bday a plane ticket to come out and see me this Weds.

I've been taught ever since I was younger to treat that person you love like a queen.  And even though it seems like I may not, I really do.  I do treat her great but at times when we argue its not great.  We both even say to each other, when its good were great but when its bad were horribly bad, theres really never a inbetween, its either great or horrible. 

I have talked to shrinks in the past but they never really helped me out at all.  I then one good time decided to smoke some weed and I found that weed helped my anger a lot.  Then I stoped do to law issues and my anger was intense, so I ended up going to see a doctor to talk about getting on some sort of meds to help me with my ADHD and anger.  I've been on this medicine (almost like adiral but its not) since summer but I don't know.


----------



## Sampson (Nov 2, 2009)

Man I feel more and more like crap now.  I was just on the phone with her because she was asking me if she should even come down weds to see me, I said yes I do want her to come the only thing I am nervous is that I just got hired at a new job and I am in the process of orientation/training and the lady told me that she plans on finishing up that this week, so I said I don't want to end up having her just sitting at my house bored till I get done the work.  She understood kinda but was like well tell your boss you had this planned, but really she told me about this last week, and at that sametime I said I may have to work and she understood.  Then she goes well if your goin want me to come you have to talk to my dad.  This guy absolutely hates me and has a anger issue if not like mine worse then mine, hes already yelled stuff at my when I was on the phone with her before.  And I am trying to tell her I can't talk to this guy because hes going say something and I am trying to help my anger by not associating with people who treat me like he did.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

something I figured out a long time ago in my relationship is that I would rather be happy than right..Meaning I would have told her sorry I made you feel that way I love you and want this right. It's how I handle hubby. What is the point of arguing with someone when you cant agree or change their mind right? also long distance relationships must be very hard. You guys are a team and teamates may disagree but they shouldnt tear each other down the world does enough of that u guys should be each others shelter. I think you and her need a code word . Anytime she feels upset or you feel upset and it starts getting heated have it agreed upon that you will stop the conversation and go for a walk and revisit it...Also maybe make a commitment to not yell at each other.  when I read u were working and didnt think u would have time for her I thought hes over it and ready to move on...Are we talking a normal 8 hour work day where you could hang out that night? Maybe this relationship is too much work and you are better off friends...only you know. But if you guys arent seeing each other often and fighting like that I am thinking it wont work unless you both learn compromise and truly want to be together...in my heart I think when you find the right person it wont be this hard.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 2, 2009)

sampson, just a thought, test yourself for Aspergers.
Some of the things you said seemed a little familiar.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 3, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Anger follows any addiction.


 
True.

But anger does not cause addiction.
Whatever underlying emotions you have that are causing this anger need to be addressed before you can make any real changes.

Emotionally, one could try to not rely on substances. If possible, figure out what part of your life, past or preasent that is causing this imbalance.

....Although I do try to stay high most of the time, my periods of sobriety are good to recharge and restabilize. Quite a few famous drug user/authors claim that the most important periods for ones mind is during the come down period from strong psychoactive substances. The claim is the mind and brain are re-setting on some levels. One can use this opportunity to focus on the basic internal needs. 

"What do I need to do to be really happy?" 
"What is really important to me as a human, physically and Emotionally?" "How much of this life is really essential, how much can I let go of ?"

Anger is never just anger, general or acute. THere is always an underlying cause. Insecurity, Helplessness, Fear and self doubt can cause anger, as it is a secondary emotion. Assess and Adress. Even if you have to go places emotionally that mat make one uncomfortable there is nothing wrong with feeling a certain way, society says otherwise and this leads to complications. Men especially are expected to be tough, hardened and NEVER cry. Why? DOes it really matter? For some definately. Enough to where the root emotion can cause anger due to a conflict internally. 

These things are complicated and commonly wrapped in denial.

Cannabis is a wonderful thing, but should never be depended on for daily life if possible. 

Hope any of this is usefult to anyone, I just need to get it out there so I dont forget my "reprogramming".


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 3, 2009)

I wish I had some words of wisdom for you Sampson. The best I can do is give kudo's to all who have givin such wonderful advise. I have found many statements in this thread that have helped me. Thanks to all who responded, and thank you Sampson for putting yourself out there like that, and starting this thread that I am sure will help many.  BK


----------



## Sampson (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the responses and advice I highly appreciate it.  So far my anger has been good, and me and the gf discussed things and she is still coming out tomarrow to see me because we think it will help.  We do know that the distance is killing us.  We don't get to see each other as often as we would like to since we both have school and because of money.  But were hoping next year things will be different since one of us is transfering.  

2Dog- I took your advice on the "come up with a word that lets us know to switch subject" and discussed it with the gf and she agreed that it would be smart.  As well we agree to if one of us are getting angry with something, just tell the other person I gotta get off the phone, and just let them get off so it helps.

leafminer- Thank you for posting that advice.  I am actaully going be seeing my doctor in a week or 2 since they need to do a hour long test.  This is the doctor that is prescribing me to my ADHD meds, so I will mention that to her and see what she thinks.

Budders Keeper- Your post still gave wisdom, I don't need my questions answered just for it, you showed that people on here helped you out in the past, and that just inspires me that it'l do the same with me.  No need to thank as well for posting this, I know I needed help and this forum was the place to go. I figured someone else may have the same issue and might be scared on people judging them, so I posted it to help me and for whoever else who is in the same boat as me.

I have been thinking alot about my anger, and wondering what could be on my mind that is helping this anger.  My mom and dad got divorced several years ago because of him cheating on her and I know that has a part of dealing with it.  I live with my mom and I had to see her in the pain she was because she was struggling on raising 3 kids, and getting fired from a jobs, and then I turn my head and hear how amazing my father is making all this cash and how he bought 2 houses and all this other crap.  Seeing that always killed me, I can say this and have no problem saying it, I'm a mama's boy to the extreme, I mean my mom is my girl, I love her dearly and when I see her in pain, I get anger and I do what I have to do to get her to smile. 

Hopefully I can think of more things that may involve the anger issue.

But once again I thank you all for commenting and helping me out.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 3, 2009)

When my wife is pissed at me, and we smoke a joint,

PUFFF  shes not mad anymore, or atleast she stops letting 
me know shes mad, wich is just as good.

whats good is you are aware of your anger issue, thats the first step.


----------



## Sampson (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys/girls, I'm bringing this thread back to life because I got some questions regarding everything.

Let me begin with informing on all my issues and whats been happning.   My anger still hasn't gone away.  I have tried to bypass things that gets my anger going but nothing I still get furious.  Another thing is I've decided to break up right now with my gf because I noticed my anger wasn't getting better and it wasn't right to be like that with/towards her.  We do talk everyday, and in all honestly you wouldn't be able to tell that were weren't together.  Some things that my gf says she notices is that when we get into a arguement or whatever, and say I am at fault for something, she says I always snap and try to make it equal (like she is at fault). I really don't notice I do that, but I will not say that she is wrong because she is most likely right.  Another thing is overtalking she said.  When we get into a talk or argument she will be talking to me and I instantly interupt her all the time.  Yea its common for people to do, but I do it all the time.  I just don't understand what is up with me.  I get so angry and yell and scream and call people names and its just so embarrassing and not me.  I don't like this person who I am and don't understand what is going on.

I do have ADHD and take meds for that to help with concentration for school and all, but I am not sure if it's suppose to help with anger.

What do you guys think is wrong with me?  I know I need to see a doc but not sure on which kind, should I see my neurologist who does my ADHD?

Also I should say, I haven't been smoking a lot like I use to be.  I just figured I should throw that out there.

I am all ears for anything, weather its advise or rude comments, I am not happy with how I am so personally I don't think nothing can hurt me more then me knowing I hate my own self for how I am.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 9, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> When my wife is pissed at me, and we smoke a joint,
> 
> PUFFF shes not mad anymore, or atleast she stops letting
> me know shes mad, wich is just as good.
> ...


yeah...thats how it works for me too...without it i would have surely lashed out and possibly hurt someone by now....and i totally agree..your doin' alright when you can identify your hubris...i know my fuse is very short so i know i have to really check myself when i get upset and remind myself that i'm prone to exploding over stupid piddely things. i honestly think that smoking MJ slows my anger enough to allow me to recognize these traits.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 9, 2009)

Realizing there is a problem is half of it. Atleast you see it. Prisons are full of angry people who didnt.

Check online for like group meetings (kinda like AA, but they have them for anything). That way its free to try. Saw on My Name Is Earl one night and Earl was attending an Anger Support Group with someone. Sure they could help you start, point you in a better direction than here.
Shrinks are pretty expensive to talk to, especially with you being a student or whatnot. Id try support group work first.
Or maybe a Priest/Preacher, someone like that. If your Religious or not, it doesnt matter. They likely have dealt with such matters and people. So at the least would get quality advice from someone that has run into those issues with their line of work. (plus they wont narc on you)


----------



## Sampson (Dec 9, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER- thanks for the advice on the meetings and even talking to a Priest/Preacher, I am religious even though I haven't been to church forever but I do believe in my religion.  I'll have to see if I can contact a Priest about maybe seeing him on one of my days off.

I am glad I have half of it by realizing it but I wish it was fully gone.  I know my anger will never be gone, but I want to be able to control it atleast.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

Sampson said:
			
		

> Hey guys/girls, I'm bringing this thread back to life because I got some questions regarding everything.
> 
> Let me begin with informing on all my issues and whats been happning. My anger still hasn't gone away. I have tried to bypass things that gets my anger going but nothing I still get furious. Another thing is I've decided to break up right now with my gf because I noticed my anger wasn't getting better and it wasn't right to be like that with/towards her. We do talk everyday, and in all honestly you wouldn't be able to tell that were weren't together. Some things that my gf says she notices is that when we get into a arguement or whatever, and say I am at fault for something, she says I always snap and try to make it equal (like she is at fault). I really don't notice I do that, but I will not say that she is wrong because she is most likely right. Another thing is overtalking she said. When we get into a talk or argument she will be talking to me and I instantly interupt her all the time. Yea its common for people to do, but I do it all the time. I just don't understand what is up with me. I get so angry and yell and scream and call people names and its just so embarrassing and not me. I don't like this person who I am and don't understand what is going on.
> 
> ...


 

Anger is depression turned inwards...I bet you are depressed...could be a checmical imbalance I would talk to a Dr...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 9, 2009)

Samson,

In my opinion I think a lot of anger management therapy is crap.  Instead of managing it, you need to get to the root of it and change what ever is causing it.

But I guess in the mean time trying to manage it isn't bad either.

So far as your ADHD meds go, are you aware that Ritalin and a lot of other ADHD meds are just forms of meth?  I'm hyperactive still at age 61  although not nearly as bad as when I was younger and all 3 of my kids are too.  

All of us do a lot better off of the meth based drugs and on a lot of MJ.

Also, there is a great book out there on the Feingold diet about diet intervention for treatment of ADHD.  there is also an website about it*LINK REMOVED* edited by DonJones -- I guess telling someone where they can find help in a non-live link is forbidden here even without any H**P, either Http or hxxp, even though it is done all the time in the main forums, so if anyone wants more information about the Feingold website I guess you are going to have to PM me for it --*I just found that typing in feingold.org preceded by the usual www resulted in a live link.  I don't understand and did not know this because I consistently copy and paste address from the www on and they don't turn into live links.  I retract my comment about trying to help someone being inappropriate and apologize to the membership, the moderators, staff and to Hick personally!  If anyone wants to follow up on this effective alternative approach to ADHD, just type it www. followed by feingold.org.  There that should not turn into a live link.  That comment wasn't based on knowledge and therefore was inappropriate, even if I thought it was at the time I made it. edited by DonJones *Please check it out because if you start implementing even a little bit of it, you should see a huge change in your life.  When we put our kids on it when they were young, it was even better than smoking MJ.  I'll try to find the exact title and post it for anyone to read.  Basically it involved avoiding a family of chemicals call salicylates ADHD that occur in Mint and most artificial colorings and flavorings.

When we put our kids on it they were totally controlled by diet and we could tell from a block away when they were coming home from school if they had gotten candy or artificial flavorings and/or coloring at a school party just by the way they were walking.

The comment about depression being a cause of anger is generally true, but for anyone with ADHD, the biggest cause of anger isd pure frustration and/or the very drugs they use to treat the ADHD and most doctors do NOT have a clue.  Most of the medical community has NO idea what is in those drugs.  If they did they would understand why 70% of ADHD children grow up to have a hard drug problem.  The drug problem has NOTHING to do with the ADHD; it is because most of the ADHD kids are started on meth derivatives as soon as they are diagnosed and meth is one of the most addictive drugs known to man.  What the heck to they expect a kid receiving a meth deriviative form early childhood to become, especially when they take the Ritalin away after they are grown?  Meth junkies will steal Ritalin if they can't get meth, long before they will use downers.  I have 2 recovering meth addicts out of the 3 ADHD kids.  

As to pot causing your anger -- no way!  At the worst it might loosen your inhibitions and let you express the anger that you have bottled up.

If you want to discuss this more and in private, please feel free to PM me. 

Good smoking guy -- hang in there, there are a lot people out there going through the same thing and we will help you understand what is happening with your ADHD and anger.  We will find ways for you to lessen your anger and learn how to avoid the anger in the first place.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Dec 9, 2009)

Psychotropic drugs (especially "psychedelic" drugs) magnify (intensifies) your feelings/emotions/senses and it sounds like that's what pot may be doing to you.


----------



## Sampson (Dec 9, 2009)

DonJones- My main goal is to competely get rid of my anger, I just know there will always be a little anger in me.  

For the medicine, I don't know if you know anything about meds but I take Vyvanse, so any information would be great.  I never knew about these meds containing meth, big shocker!

I know its suppose to help me with my memory but man do I feel like my memory still isn't as great. For example I'll forget things people tell me or what I was suppose to remind myself to do, and also in a arguement say with my gf, I'll get off the phone when I am starting to get boiling, well when we get back on the phone to talk about it, I completely forget what we argued about!

For seeing a doc, should I see my neurologist for this or a different kind?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

I would ask the dr about anger ....the meds and anger...do you exercise?


----------



## Sampson (Dec 9, 2009)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> Psychotropic drugs (especially "psychedelic" drugs) magnify (intensifies) your feelings/emotions/senses and it sounds like that's what pot may be doing to you.


 

I'm not sure if its the pot, but I do know I have had a anger issue for the longest period of time. My mom tells me that I always had a anger issue, it was just through time it got worse.  I don't know if its the weed or not, but I stopped smoking for long periods of time and didn't noitce a difference.  Also like mentioned above I haven't been smoking as much as I use to, I smoke probably once a week now if that.

I am not saying all that just so it makes me stick with smoking, if its the weed then I will cut it off but I was just giving that info out there.

Also my dad has a anger issue that has been with him his whole life and he still has it to this day and he doesn't smoke.  I don't know if its some sort of a trait?


Edit: I forgot to mention there has been times when my anger came out during a argument and I would just walk away to go smoke to calm down and that helped me realized things and be able to sit down and talk to whoever I was arguing with and being understandable. Figure that may help.


----------



## Sampson (Dec 9, 2009)

2Dog-  I haven't been exercising but been wanting to get back into working out and being more healthy. (not like I'm fat or anything but I do need a little toning)


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

not for weight silly...for endorphins and release of stress...


----------



## Sampson (Dec 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> not for weight silly...for endorphins and release of stress...


 
lol yea I know that but the weight is a plus as well lol.  I use to go to gym and loved it cause I would take out anger there.  I'm in the process of redoing the garage for my work out equipment so that will help as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

nothing like a good walk and a smoke to clear the head...u may also have very high testosterone levels...


----------



## DonJones (Dec 9, 2009)

2dog,

".u may also have very high testosterone levels..."  Does that mean that angry men are studlier?roflmao)

I'm pretty sure that most women would say that angry men are NOT better lovers, but high testosterone levels and generally thought to equate with manliness.

I know when I was angry or just hyper, I sure got pushed away by every lady I was ever with.

good smoking.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

hxxp://www.pblifex.com/index.php/pg/testosterone_benefits


High levels of testosterone appear to promote good health in men. For example, testosterone has been associated with lowering the risks of high blood pressure and heart attack. High testosterone levels also correlate with risky behavior, however, including increased aggressiveness and smoking , which may cancel out these health benefits.

hxxp://www.lifeclinic.com/fullpage.aspx?prid=603144&type=1

hxxp://www.time.com/time/europe/magazine/2000/0424/cover3.html


----------



## warfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Sampson,
As someone who has fought with anger and depression for years I can feel some of your pain.  I think every person will need to find there own solution in order to manage there situation.  The best thing to do is explore all the options in front of you including possible therapy to go along with meds.  I wish you all the best on finding what works well for you.

DonJones,
Thank you for speaking up and saying what should have been said about the posts recommending any type of violence as a solution.  Your a stand up guy with good strong advice, on many topics  

Warfish


----------



## DonJones (Dec 10, 2009)

Sampson,

From my own fight with anger and frustration leading often to depression as well as my oldest son, who probably learned his destructive behavior from me, I want you to know that just by recognizing your problem and asking for help you have already shown  courage 
personal insults removed

Please keep trying and do NOT give up.  It is a long hard road, but you can travel it.  You are NOT alone on the road -- in fact if you could see inside of people's minds you would be surprised how many "normal Straight " people are on the rod with you.  We support you and pray to our own gods for your success.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 10, 2009)

* I have posted the correction and apology for my mistake in the post involved.  I repeat my apology to everyone including the staff.  My explanation, which is just that, not an excuse, is that I consistently copy and post the same type of address, from the www part on in the main forums and they do not turn live and I wasn't aware that typing instead the same thing instead of copying and pasting would cause it to go live.  I didn't notice it when I editted the post for typos. Don Jones *I also had a XXX.feingold.org link with information for Sampson removed even though we are told it is okay to post links so long as they aren't live links and have the http changed to hxxp and it is done everyday on the main forums.


Glod smoking everyone including Hick.

EDIT..if it goes to the url when it's clicked it IS a direct link, and not allowed


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2009)

no need to apologize for the links.. it was a "mistake", a misunderstanding.. no problem.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 10, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> what about....
> offsite image removed


 
Off site is off site.

Links or images leave a track where the man finds a delivery address.

Cut the route and the delivery driver finds himself lost.

eace:


----------



## Sampson (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone and thanks Don Jones for all the help.  I will be checking out that site you mention and reading up on it.  

I will keep everyone posted as the days keep coming on how everything goes with me, wish me luck!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

good luck..I was also thinking that your local library probably has books on anger and dealing with it..triggers etc. might be worth checking out.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 10, 2009)

I always felt there was this peaceful person inside of me and that is who I really am, not the raging lunatic that sometimes emerged during catastrophic events, like say, my hubby dropping a bottle of ketchup.

I suggest taking control of your shrink ...not the other way around.  You are being treated for ADHD, closely related to some mood disorders.    Is that a correct diagnosis?  Who knows.  But one of your concerns is  if I am hearing you correctly,  anger that you can not stop.   So tell your shrink how severely that is impacting your life and start keeping a "mood" diary.  Track how well you are sleeping and how you are feeling etc.

Did you know that most people that suffer from mood disorders self medicate?  If it is biological, (like ADHD and it's related disorders), the CORRECT medications in the right dosages can be a lifesaver.  If it is not biological, the right "guidance" through behavior modification can work wonders.  

My recommendation is get off of all other drugs, and start having your shrink treat the problems that are issues for you.  Do research on the drugs they prescribe for side effects, go to websites for people with the same problems and read their experiences with the drugs they are placed on.

Once you are sure you are properly diagnosed and stabilized, through drugs and/or behavior modification techniques, whichever is called for (maybe both), then you can see how weed does or does not impact you.

I am today free from the "rolling anger" that marked my life and relationships for so many years and believe me my husband thanks my shrink every day (lol).  Mine is a chemical imbalance and I do take prescribed meds that my shrink and I came up with together.  To some degree finding the right medications for this type of issue is a series of experiments and it may take a few before the right ones are found.  

Since you don't know if weed makes you mellow long term or if it aggravates the situation, get off of it until you get your anger issues under control.  

Good luck.


----------

